# Hand rearing baby mice.....



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Working in a vets is always fun but today we had a tiny baby mouse bought in that had been found by someone's granddaughter on Saturday. The Granddaughter has done a fab job and the mouse is still with us, the gantlet has now be handed over to me.

I THINK he (yes I have managed to sex him) is a field mouse, but I have no idea on age. He is fully furred, but still blind and deaf. 

I have been using kitten replacement milk and a small brush to feed him, Minky, every couple of hours and he is taking it well and I have had both wee's and poo's when I have toileted him.

Any help on what else I should be doing would be fab!! I will post a pic in a min if I can get on here on my phone.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Sooo tiny!!!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

oh you star!!!!!


i think you're doing the absolute best for him at the minute- the paint brush is what i was about to recommend...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

The first tip I would say is do not feel bad if this little guy doesn't make it. He is very very young...I would guess a week or just over. 

Otherwise keep him warm...if you have a heat pad that's great...otherwise keep him near the radiator. Wrap him in a towel to keep him warm. Then keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Going to agree with at least a week or maybe a few days older. Should open its eyes at 2 weeks. They start getting fur at 7 days and that takes a couple days so I am going to say its 7-10 days old. They begin to eat solid food/soft food at 21 days old (approx) and need to be fed every 2 hours (night and day) but when they get to 21 days you can start offering soft food.

Your feeding it well and doing everything right from what I heard. 
Thanks for saving it 
(If you need help sexing, post a picture and I could help)
Day By Day Pictures of Baby Mice Compared to a Quarter
Sexing Mice with Pictures! ~ How to Tell a Female (girl) Mouse from a Male (boy) Mouse

Hope I helped


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks ever so much Miceandmore. 

Have you ever made a bin cage for a mouse and if so where did you purchase the mesh from for ventilation? 

Looking at the sexing photos I am wondering if 'he' is actually a 'she' as the genitals seem quite close to the anus.

Edit oops forgot to add some photos!! They can also be seen on a thread in general....


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

so tiny <3



> Have you ever made a bin cage for a mouse and if so where did you purchase the mesh from for ventilation?


Gardman Galvanised Mesh Panels 60 x 90cm - 6 x 6mm | Charlies Direct I've bought mesh from here before.


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> Looking at the sexing photos I am wondering if 'he' is actually a 'she' as the genitals seem quite close to the anus.
> 
> Edit oops forgot to add some photos!! They can also be seen on a thread in general.


you should hopefully be able to make out nipples at this stage too. Although may be harder with a pale belly.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Tomskrat said:


> you should hopefully be able to make out nipples at this stage too. Although may be harder with a pale belly.


Yep I deffo saw a coupe of nipples at the bottom of her belly in between fighting her wriggling lol.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

How is she doing?


----------

